# Crash Disque dur



## Masmas83200 (1 Mars 2016)

Bonjour a tous,


Je viens vers vous pour quelques infos , j'ai vu il y a pas longtemps que j'avais un problème sur mon disque dur de mon macbook pro , dans le gestionnaire d'utilitaire il était en rouge quand je cliquais dessus ca me mettait qu'il y avait un problème materiel et que je devais le changer
le test SMART était également en erreur

mais bon ca devait deja faire quelques temps deja qu'il était comme cela , car 3 jours après impossible de booter sur le yosemite , mais par contre j'ai un dual boot avec seven et sur celui ca marche j'arrive a démarrer c'est long une fois dessus mais ca fonctionne

je voulais savoir car j'ai commandé mon nouveau disque du coup petit plaisir j'ai pris un SSD je voulais savoir comment je pouvais faire pour mettre la copie de mon seven sur le nouveau disque
pour éviter d'installer yosemite et après par la suite seven si je peux deja gagner car sur la partition de seven j'ai quelques fichiers que je me sers pour le boulot

Merci

Cordialement



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mars 2016)

Masmas83200 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> 
> Je viens vers vous pour quelques infos , j'ai vu il y a pas longtemps que j'avais un problème sur mon disque dur de mon macbook pro , dans le gestionnaire d'utilitaire il était en rouge quand je cliquais dessus ca me mettait qu'il y avait un problème materiel et que je devais le changer
> ...


Salut

Pour ton Seven, regarde du coté de winclone : http://twocanoes.com/products/mac/winclone


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2016)

Je confirme que WinClone est LA solution pour dupliquer une partition BootCamp. 
Par contre, ca suppose que le disque soit suffisamment en forme pour que la copie se fasse sans erreur jusqu'au bout (c'est TRES long de faire la copie par WinClone et ca sollicite fortement le disque dur. Sur un disque présentant déjà des signes de faiblesse, il est possible que ca l'achève)

Sinon, il faudra réinstaller Seven sur le SSD en repartant de zéro via l'assistant BootCamp


----------

